# Regarding PCC and Medicals of 175 Visa



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dear Members,

Recently I have lodged online application for Visa Subclass 175.

I have lodged it through an agent in India.

1/ My agents are saying to complete the PCC and Medicals so that when DIAC requests for the same we can submit it.

2/ In the DIAC website it is clearly written that DONT DO PCC AND MEDICALS AND UNLESS OR OTHERWSIE REQUESTED.

3/ And In the online application window it is written that you need to submit PCC within 28 days of lodging the application.

Now I am totally confused what to do?

Kindly please help me by giving the information on WHEN I SHOULD APPLY FOR PCC AND MEDICALS.

Many thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm interesting.. wait fro teh CO.. is your passport made recently or has the same address wehre you reside right now? if yes then your PCC wont take much time, medicals anyways takes a few weeks (appointment from the doc that is). relax.. dont rush, those who apply for 176 get a CO in no time so meds and PCC are suggested but for 175 it is slightly slow, incase u get a CO after 4 months, remember you get less time to validate the visa, initial entry ate is a year form teh date you get your PCC/meds done..


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hmmm interesting.. wait fro teh CO.. is your passport made recently or has the same address wehre you reside right now? if yes then your PCC wont take much time, medicals anyways takes a few weeks (appointment from the doc that is). relax.. dont rush, those who apply for 176 get a CO in no time so meds and PCC are suggested but for 175 it is slightly slow, incase u get a CO after 4 months, remember you get less time to validate the visa, initial entry ate is a year form teh date you get your PCC/meds done..


Dear Anj1976,

Many thanks for your reply.

My passport has been changed. Last year I have obtained a new passport as my old passport was expired.

In the past 10 years I have stayed in 3 different countries. I have to get PCC from 3 different countries.

Thats why I am bit worried on when to apply as you know getting PCC from 3 different countries will take some time.

Best Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

When your CO requests them they will allow extra time knowing how long some countries take to do PCC. Some people get 70 days but you can request more time and it is almost always granted so long as you have actually applied and are just waiting for them.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Do not apply for PCC or Med's till the CO tells you to . Once you get the Email from CO to submit additional docs like PCC , Med etc . They give u 28 days from the date of email to submit the documents. If you cannot the submit the acknowledgement letter saying you have submitted your application . I did my PCC recently. My Address in my Passport is different from the Address i reside at .But i got my PCC in 1 day . Hope that's encouraging . Now that you have lived in 3 countries for the last 10 years , that doesn't matter what matters is where you lived for last 1 yr. If you have an permanent address proof that it would be great. If not you might need a bills for the last one year at one address.Your PCC would happen from India itself.

Look/Google for Passport Seva Portal

You do not need an appointment for PCC , but make sure you take a print our of the Status page in the application home.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

_shel said:


> When your CO requests them they will allow extra time knowing how long some countries take to do PCC. Some people get 70 days but you can request more time and it is almost always granted so long as you have actually applied and are just waiting for them.


Dear Shel,

Thank you for the information provided.

Best Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Do not apply for PCC or Med's till the CO tells you to . Once you get the Email from CO to submit additional docs like PCC , Med etc . They give u 28 days from the date of email to submit the documents. If you cannot the submit the acknowledgement letter saying you have submitted your application . I did my PCC recently. My Address in my Passport is different from the Address i reside at .But i got my PCC in 1 day . Hope that's encouraging . Now that you have lived in 3 countries for the last one year , that doesn't matter since you haven't lived for 1 yr. If you have an permanent address proof that it would be great. If not you might need a bills for the last one year at one address.Your PCC would happen from India itself.
> 
> Look/Google for Passport Seva Portal
> 
> You do not need an appointment for PCC , but make sure you take a print our of the Status page in the application home.


Dear Vishwanath,

Thank you for the information provided.

In the past 10 years I have stayed in 3 different countries. In each of these 3 countries I have stayed more than 1 year. Therefore I am required to submit PCC from all these 3 countries.

It's good to know that we can request more time from CO to get PCC.

If in case I apply for PCC and Medicals and keep them ready and when I submit to the CO when they ask what will happen?

Will they ask to re-apply or will they accept them? Kindly please clarify.

Best Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Dear Anj1976,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hi Vickey1,

Dont worry too much about it. You can start the process once the CO requests for the same. Even we applied for subclass 175 visa, but got the PCC and meds done only after the CO requested for it. I had to get my FBI report from USA. That takes atleast 8-9 weeks. Even the CO is aware of it hence they will wait for it as they cannot just make decisions without all required information. But make sure you dont commit any mistakes while applying for PCC from other countries. Everything else is the process time, we cannot do much about it.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

NeedInfo said:


> Hi Vickey1,
> 
> Dont worry too much about it. You can start the process once the CO requests for the same. Even we applied for subclass 175 visa, but got the PCC and meds done only after the CO requested for it. I had to get my FBI report from USA. That takes atleast 8-9 weeks. Even the CO is aware of it hence they will wait for it as they cannot just make decisions without all required information. But make sure you dont commit any mistakes while applying for PCC from other countries. Everything else is the process time, we cannot do much about it.


Hello NeedInfo,

Many thanks for your reply.

Best Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Dear Vishwanath,
> 
> Thank you for the information provided.
> 
> ...


Hey Vickey

A PCC is issue in India only based on the address you are living at for the past 1 yr. They dont do a PV(Police Verification) incase their system says you are verified already.But for other countries if you lived for more than a year then i suppose you need a PCC from there as well.

The CO might or might not accept the documents based on their criteria . They might or might not ask u to re-apply . I have read about instances of both.

Do not worry you have time to complete the formalities as DIAC understands that everycase is different , but make sure you keep them informed about the progress ie applied for PCC proof etc. 

Med just takes 1 day.

Cheers


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey Vickey
> 
> A PCC is issue in India only based on the address you are living at for the past 1 yr. They dont do a PV(Police Verification) incase their system says you are verified already.But for other countries if you lived for more than a year then i suppose you need a PCC from there as well.
> 
> ...


Dear Vishwanath,

I really thank you very much for all the valuable information you have provided.

This forum is so helpful. 

Best Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Dear Vishwanath,
> 
> I really thank you very much for all the valuable information you have provided.
> 
> ...


Hey Vickey

No Problem Mate.

BTW sometimes you may be lucky they might not ask you the documents as well


----------



## kaushikczech (Oct 24, 2010)

*Indian living in czech PCC clarification reqd*

Hi,

Yesterday I recieved request from my CO for PCC

here is my status

I lived in India from birth till 2008
starting 2008 july I live in czech republic

My wife lived in India from birth till 2006 
from 2006 to 2007 (more than a year she was in USA)
in 2008 she went back to India
from 2010 onwards she is in czech republic

My query: 

HOW MANY PCCs do i need to submit ?

1. I got one from Indian Embassy in czech (does this suffice as my Indian PCC ?)
2. Do I need to collect a PCC from local czech Police ?


For my wife
1. I got one from Indian Embassy in czech (does this suffice as her Indian PCC ?)
2. Do I need to collect a PCC from local czech Police ?
3. I am trying to arrange her FBI background check done. Is this enough for her USA PCC ??

Any comments suggestions welcome.

Merry christmass to all of you!!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

vickey1 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Recently I have lodged online application for Visa Subclass 175.
> 
> ...


Had you applied for 176 visa, I would have definitely suggested you to apply for PCC from all the 3 countries ASAP. But 175 visa is a bit slow.At the moment COs are being alloted to cases which have been lodged in May 2011 (a good 7 months back). So do not apply for PCC unless your CO tells you to do so. Bcoz if you get the PCC now and the CO asks it after 7-8 months then you will have to get them fresh again.
Just gather info. on how you can get the PCC from these countries(If one of them is USA then I can help you out )...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

kaushikczech said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I recieved request from my CO for PCC
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas to You too:wreath:

You need PCC from ALL those countries in which which you have stayed for more than 12 months in the past 10 years...
There are a few posts on this forum on the procedure of getting PCC from FBI. I can guide in this bcoz I sent my application ystrday to the FBI..
I have attached a pdf file which shows the procedure fo getting PCC from various countries..
good luck..


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Merry Christmas to You too:wreath:
> 
> You need PCC from ALL those countries in which which you have stayed for more than 12 months in the past 10 years...
> There are a few posts on this forum on the procedure of getting PCC from FBI. I can guide in this bcoz I sent my application ystrday to the FBI..
> ...


Hi,
I need to get my PCC from FBI. I am unsure how the return postage works? How did you go about it. I need to send this from Australia, and AustraliaPost talks about redeemable international postage coupons, and I am not sure if that will work.

Cheers!!
Harish


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

maryavow said:


> Hi,
> I need to get my PCC from FBI. I am unsure how the return postage works? How did you go about it. I need to send this from Australia, and AustraliaPost talks about redeemable international postage coupons, and I am not sure if that will work.
> 
> Cheers!!
> Harish


Hi ;
I didnt tick the Return Postage option.I chose the First Class mail option. FBI will send the PCC via first class mail (ordinary mail).


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi ;
> I didnt tick the Return Postage option.I chose the First Class mail option. FBI will send the PCC via first class mail (ordinary mail).



Thanks for the quick reply. So FBI will pay for the ordinary mail themselves?
Cheers,
Harish


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

maryavow said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. So FBI will pay for the ordinary mail themselves?
> Cheers,
> Harish


yeah they will pay for the ordinary mail..


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Confused about PCC..*



lifeisgood said:


> yeah they will pay for the ordinary mail..



I have lodged my 175 online application.

I logged in the E-business systems to check my application status. My application status is "Application received - processing commenced"

I could see document checklist on that page. Under "Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates" section, they have mentioned the following:

Instructions
Before you continue you should read all the information about the Character and Penal Clearance Requirements
Download and print form Character Requirements Penal Clearance Certificates by selecting the icon above.
Carefully read the information and comply with any instructions contained in the form.
*Provide your Police Certificate and any requested documents to the department within 28 days from the date you lodged your application.*

I am currently not in India and I am in a confused state of mind. What should I do about PCC? 

Please help!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Unless you have been sent a direct mail by your Case Officer requesting it you do not need to get your police certificate yet. The online system always says 28 days but you really should wait until requested because they have a short shelf life and you do not want to have to repeat the process later. 

Have a look at this and it shows how to do it when you they are requested from you. 
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

_shel said:


> Unless you have been sent a direct mail by your Case Officer requesting it you do not need to get your police certificate yet. The online system always says 28 days but you really should wait until requested because they have a short shelf life and you do not want to have to repeat the process later.
> 
> Have a look at this and it shows how to do it when you they are requested from you.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


Hi All,

Please help!

I was working in an Indian IT mnc till Nov 2011. After which I was unemployed for few months.

I applied for ACS skill assessment in end of Dec 2011. I finally got positive skills assessment in first week of March 2012. 

ACS skills assessment was based on work exp till Nov 2011 which was 6.3 yrs in total. 

I got a new job in Feb 2012. 

I made an online DIAC application for GSM 175 visa in April 2012. I have mentioned my experience as per ACS skills assessment. Does DIAC expect the applicant to be employed while applying for the visa? Could it create any issues? 
For me, the window to upload / attach the docs in DIAC site is still open.


Please respond.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

Equanimous02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help!
> 
> ...


Though I am not aware of any such requirement by DIAC that the applicant must be currently employed to be eligible. As long as the ACS assessment is positive, DIAC will still use the same work experience to evaluate your case. However my personal recommendation would be to notify them of any change in employment status. I think they mandate that. Your current offer letter and payslip may be the only required proofs unless they ask for further details for the current employment.


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Though I am not aware of any such requirement by DIAC that the applicant must be currently employed to be eligible. As long as the ACS assessment is positive, DIAC will still use the same work experience to evaluate your case. However my personal recommendation would be to notify them of any change in employment status. I think they mandate that. Your current offer letter and payslip may be the only required proofs unless they ask for further details for the current employment.


Hi,

Thanks for replying.

I have already applied for DIAC (online application) for GSM 175. In that I have stated my experience as per ACS skills assessment till Nov 2011. 

I can not update my application, but I can upload docs as its not yet 28 days from the date I lodged my application. How can I update / notify them about the new job? And what docs need to be provided? Any form to be filled too?

- Regards.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You need not be employed AT the time of your visa application. As long as you have fulfilled their criteria of working atleast 3 years in the past 5 years; you are good to go..



Equanimous02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help!
> 
> ...


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> You need not be employed AT the time of your visa application. As long as you have fulfilled their criteria of working atleast 3 years in the past 5 years; you are good to go..



Thanks for your reply! 

1. Do I need to provide Form 1022 - Change in circumstances and state the new job details which i got in Feb 2012? 

2. In the online application (DIAC), I had selected the following
"Have worked in an occupation on the Skilled Occupations List (SOL)
for 12 out of the 24 months immediately before lodging this application."

Does one need to update the DIAC or CO about new job change? I am worried thinking that it should not impact the decision for visa.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nanshri (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi

Anyone out here know how long does it take to get AFP CERTIFICATE???


----------

